# 48" Berco ATV Snowblower carb leaking



## dctaz37 (Jan 13, 2014)

I just bought this unit used at the beginning of the year so it had little use. I installed it back on the ATV after the summer and opened the fuel valve and gas started leaking out of the carb, I tapped on the carb and it stopped so I assumed the float was just stuck. I cleared the driveway and had to fill the tank twice in about 1 hour time period. Last year one tank would last at least a couple of hours. Upon further inspection I noticed the sprint that goes to the throttle was off (not sure what this does), I reattached it and cleared a little more snow and it seemed to throttle up and down like it did originally. I filled it up and went to bed. The next day I went in the garage and all the gas had leaked out. I removed the carb, drained it, checked the float and all seems okay. Do you have a carb maintenance guide? Any suggestions?


----------

